# Getting another new LGD pup!



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 4, 2013)

*We were finally able to find another LGD pup down here in Southern California! They are located 5 hours away from us but the owners father is willing to meet us closer! Woo hoo!  I've talked to the owner extensively and we have finally put down our deposit on a new baby female Anatolian Shepherd!   She is coming right off a working farm, but she is only 6 weeks old so won't be coming home for two more weeks. Can't wait to meet her! 


Here is our baby on the left! She is a "pied" or "piebald" Anatolian: 






Here is the Dam:





Here is the Sire:





And here is the Sire's Dam:







WE ARE SOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!! :bun *


----------



## Southern by choice (May 4, 2013)

YAY!  

So... what will you name her?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 5, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> YAY!
> 
> So... what will you name her?


*
LoL have no clue yet! Suggestions?!?!*


----------



## Grazer (May 5, 2013)

Congrats!! I think you got yourself a winner, look at her gorgeous parents!

As for the name, since it's a Turkish breed, maybe you can give her a Turkish female name, like perhaps Ayla, Esma or Elmas? 
Here's a full list with Turkish female names if you're interested http://turkishnamesfromturkey.blogspot.com/2009/03/turkish-girl-names.html 

P.S. I hope there will be lots of pictures when you finally get the pup


----------



## babsbag (May 6, 2013)

Isn't she a doll, Diego will be in love. I have been thrilled with having two dogs together. Even though my male is a barker at nonsense at times I know he is the one that will protect ME so he gets to stay always. My dogs keep each other company and play together even still; it is a joy to watch them work together too.

My son, who named Diego for you, said that you should call her Samantha, call her Sam, kinda slur the M into an N and she will be San. He says he fits well with Diego. San Diego   Crazy kids. 

I am sure you will find her a more regal and fitting name. 

I am jealous of her pretty colors, I see pups in a few years.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!  She is stunning and look at the genes she comes from!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 6, 2013)

Grazer said:
			
		

> Congrats!! I think you got yourself a winner, look at her gorgeous parents!
> 
> As for the name, since it's a Turkish breed, maybe you can give her a Turkish female name, like perhaps Ayla, Esma or Elmas?
> Here's a full list with Turkish female names if you're interested http://turkishnamesfromturkey.blogspot.com/2009/03/turkish-girl-names.html
> ...


*LOVE that idea! I'd love to pick her out a nice Turkish name! Though I don't want to actually name her beforehand, it'd be good to have some names lined up! Thanks for the link!!! 

And yes there will be LOTS of pics!  *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 6, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Isn't she a doll, Diego will be in love. I have been thrilled with having two dogs together. Even though my male is a barker at nonsense at times I know he is the one that will protect ME so he gets to stay always. My dogs keep each other company and play together even still; it is a joy to watch them work together too.
> 
> My son, who named Diego for you, said that you should call her Samantha, call her Sam, kinda slur the M into an N and she will be San. He says he fits well with Diego. San Diego   Crazy kids.
> 
> ...


*
LOL! Too funny! LOL but yes I think I will name her something a little more unique and regal.  

I think they will make a cute "couple", lol, and hopefully a great working team. 

Yes, maybe puppies in a few years, since they are SO hard to find down here, there may be a need for them. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 6, 2013)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  She is stunning and look at the genes she comes from!


*
Thank you! I wanted to share because I thought the parents were GORGEOUS!!!*


----------

